# Redfish Rodeo - October 18th - 20th



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

From the Texas FlyFishers website:

*27th Annual Red Fish Rodeo - we have checked the tournament and event schedule for Rockport/Port Aransas area and it looks like our date October 19, 2011) is a go. I am anticipating this years outing to be very well attended as we will be inviting members from the Alamo, Austin, Central Texas, Montgomery and Rockport Fly clubs as well as the salt fishers from the Texas Federation of Fly Fishers. Friday night we will hold the Captainâ€™s meeting at the Drifter's Resort to go over the rules and conduct for our event. Saturday night The Texas Flyfishers will serve up some hotâ€™-n-good mouth-watering Bar B Q for supper for all to enjoy. Weâ€™ll also have some new-age acoustic Bluegrass Americana music scheduled for Saturday night while we get to know each other and share a few cold ones! As always we will have some really cool Division Awards for the winners (Largest Redfish â€" Trout â€" Three Fish Slam) and wonderful door and raffle prizes for all of the lucky attendees to partake.

This year we are also arranging Cabins and Bungalows for those of you who wish to stay for several days. I will ask you to keep in touch with our websiteâ€™s forum to keep knowledgeable on all of our plans. Keep checking right here for Outing updates. The Drifters Resort for now is planned to be our tournament center. We are asking that everybody RSVP so weâ€™ll have an accurate count of those who wish to attend. The Cost for all of this is only $45.00 pre-event (thru Pay Pal) or $55.00 at the door (Friday night). Separate lodging cost will be posted on the website as they become available. *

Signup at http://texasflyfishers.org/reports/index.php?topic=239.0

If you have any questions or comments about the event, please send a PM to either me (Worm Drowner) or Golden.

We hope to see you there! :texasflag


----------



## Mattyvac (Jul 30, 2013)

Is this a CPR tournament?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes it is. 

We aren't doing this as a big money, ultra competitive tourney. It's an opportunity for fly fishers from around the state to get together for a good time, tell a few lies and catch a few fish, all for a worthy cause.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Due to numerous conflicts with other outings, the Rodeo has been moved to November 8th-10th. Please refer to the Texas FlyFishers website for updates.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't forget November 8-10!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

$45 to enter the tournament?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes. That goes towards the fundraiser for the IFFF. You also get dinner on Saturday night. We (our club) don't make any money on the tournament.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Also is this a 3 day tournament? Where can I see a schedule at?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

It is a one day tournament. Some will be arriving and fishing on Friday and some will stay and fish on Sunday, but the tournament day is Saturday. We will post details on the Texas FlyFishers website as things are confirmed. Believe me, this is not a serious, rigid, fish for cash, tournament. It's an opportunity for a bunch of fly fishing enthusiasts to get together, have some fun, tell some lies and raise a few bucks for a decent cause (the IFFF Texas Council).


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet! The only problem I have is my dad doesn't flyfish so does both team members have to fish or is it ok if just one fishes?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

He is welcome to fish along with you, but his fish won't count in the tourney. Like I said, it's pretty laid back.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool I'll keep you updated whether we are in or not!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't wait too long to sign up. We will need a fairly accurate headcount before too long. You're welcome to register on our (TxFlyFishers.org) website and keep us up to date there.


----------

